# Pattern for a PLAID blanket!!



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.yanaknits.com/projects/plaid-baby-blanket/

I am SO going to do this!! The pattern is for a 3x3 baby blanket, but the pattern says if you want to make it bigger, it's 24+14. I think I found my couch afghan!!!

Now.... Which colors to do this in, hmmmm......

Dani


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We want to see it when you finish. I like the pattern.


----------



## Ronjaii67 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow!!I love it. I am sure that I have enough small bits of yarn to make the plaid.

Thanks


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh, I really like this too. I saw a pattern yesterday for a buffalo plaid, now this one. Looks like a keeper. THANKS


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing this pattern - I'm definitely going to make this one.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

the picture is not showing up for me.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

The picture isn't showing up for me either. I get "can't open page" error.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Debsknits said:


> The picture isn't showing up for me either. I get "can't open page" error.


Me either.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Page Cannot Be Found is what I get. Edith


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I couldn't open the page either ???

Robin in MA


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Me too..... getting an 'Error Page" too bad  sure would love to see this.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't see it either and I would like to. I have a DIL who says her favourite colour is plaid.


----------



## viking fan (Apr 29, 2011)

I cant get it either


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

if you want to see this, go to ravelry and look up plaid baby blanket


----------



## ninetoes (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't open the page, but would love the pattern!!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Here's the link to the free pattern...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plaid-baby-blanket-2


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

nope, tried ravelry and it won't open the pattern either.. bummer,, if anyone discovers it else where let us know.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw the picture on Ravelry, and I will try again for the link later. If I was going to do it, I would do it in a black-watch plaid color pattern. I just LOVE black-watch plaid anything. I like this link for the color scheme,

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandvests/schoolboy/PRDOVR~48942/48942.jsp

However, I have also seen it with these colors and a thin red stripe placed strategically throughout the plaid fabric, and that is also gorgeous. I have all of the colors for my future black-watch plaid throw/blanket/something.. I have just been looking for a basic plaid pattern to bounce off of.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh darn, I can't get it either.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I tried to open from Ravelry and can't either... I reported to Ravelry that it would not open.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

samlilypepper said:


> Here's the link to the free pattern...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plaid-baby-blanket-2


This link works for me.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

For those of you having problems bringing it up, nstead of clicking on the link, copy the link and paste it to your address linea at the top of your screen and then press Enter. Hope it works for you. I got it to come up both ways. My son is very good to me setting up my computer.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

the link is back up now..Oh my goodness how do you handle so many yarns???


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is the pattern

Robin in MA


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> http://www.yanaknits.com/projects/plaid-baby-blanket/
> 
> I am SO going to do this!! The pattern is for a 3x3 baby blanket, but the pattern says if you want to make it bigger, it's 24+14. I think I found my couch afghan!!!
> 
> ...


I will try this. I have crochet several for a large adult afghan using black, red & lines of yellow. You weave the yarn long ways to get the plaid. Lost the pattern so now just make up. Friends loved it. Thanks for this pattern...


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the pattern. I intend to make a nova scotion plaid. it is blue. white. yellow and black.


----------

